# Mein Teich



## WHV-Friedburg (24. Apr. 2009)

Hallo, stelle mich und meine Teiche kurz vor. Bin 25 Jahre und komme aus Friedeburg bei Wilhelmshaven/ Nordsee. Habe zwei Teiche (einen 500 Liter PE+einen 150 L PE (Hochteich mit Holzverkleidung). Teiche wurden letztes Jahr gebaut aber den Bachlauf habe ich dieses Jahr noch optimiert. Teich hat auch Unterwasserscheinwerfer, eine große Bachlaufpumpe+ eine kleine Pumpe mit Föntane und spuckendem Frosch. Ein Freund von mir hat einen Naturschwimmteich darauf arbeite ich hin. So hoffe Euch gefällt mein Teich (500 l)- klein aber fein.

----Schaut gerne mein Album an------


----------



## axel (24. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein Teich*

Hallo 

Herzlich Willkommen:Willkommen2
Deine Teichanlage sieht ja echt Klasse aus 
Wie heißt Du den mit Vornamen ?
Da hast Du ja ein großes Ziel mit dem Naturschwimmteich 
So etwas will Gut geplant werden .

lg
axel


----------



## axel (24. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein Teich*

Hallo 

Grad gelesen ! 30 Goldfische auf 500 l Teichvolumen ist aber zuviel .
Wie sind Deine Wasserwerte ?
Was hast Du für Filtertechnik ?
Bei dem Fischbesatz könntest Du aber bald Probleme bekommen .

lg
axel


----------



## WHV-Friedburg (24. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein Teich*

Danke, freue mich sehr wenn Euch mein kleiner Teich gefällt.

...So etwas will Gut geplant werden, Schwimmteich...eben...das muss 100 Prozent sein...bei mir....lass mir Zeit....ich möchte das alles alleine machen- step by step......ne Firma soll das nicht machen...

Thomas ist mein Name, habe Friedeburg (meinen Wohnort und Kennzeichen WHV) genommen damit mich die Norddeutschen schnell finden.


----------



## WHV-Friedburg (24. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein Teich*



 Hallo Axel.....

""""Grad gelesen ! 30 Goldfische auf 500 l Teichvolumen ist aber zuviel .
Wie sind Deine Wasserwerte ?
Was hast Du für Filtertechnik ?
Bei dem Fischbesatz könntest Du aber bald Probleme bekommen ."""" sagtest Du..


....30 wohl bisschen viel...aber Wasser ist komischerweise klar....

.....Wasserwerte habe ich noch keine Ahnung von.....normale Filterpumpen (unter Wasser) mit diesem Schwammgeflecht aus Kunststoff, zwei Stück.

Wenns Wasser trüb wird verschenke ich halt 20 Goldfische....

...muss dazu sagen damals 11 Goldfische 10 Euro- einzeln 1,10 Euro.... war günstig 22 Goldfische 20 Euro- aber ganz klein sind die jetzt noch nur zwei Zentimeter- habe nur paar mittelgroße Goldies....die kosten denne ja auch 2,50 Euro das Stück


----------



## axel (24. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein Teich*

Hallo Thomas 

Dann besorg Dir mal einen Wassertest . Den sollte jeder Fischteichbesitzer haben .
Wär Schade um die Fische wenn die plötzlich mal mit dem Bauch nach oben auf dem Teich schwimmen .
Auf das trübe Wasser würd ich nicht warten . Das zeigt nur an das Du Algen hast , aber nicht wieviel fischschädliches Nitrid Du im Teich hast .

g
axel


----------



## WHV-Friedburg (24. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein Teich*

Ja ist besser gehe morgen in die Zoohandlung uns lass mich beraten....sind ja diese ph-Stäbchen etc. auch für Nitrit kenne ich noch aus der Schule, Chemieunterricht- damit haben wir den ph-wert von Cola gemessen.


----------



## axel (24. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein Teich*

Hallo Thomas 

Noch besser sind wohl die Tröpfchentests .
Hab aber auch nur die Teststreifen . Mir reichen die !
Hab ja bloß Minifische die eh kaum das Teichwasser belasten .  

lg
axel


----------



## Christine (24. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein Teich*

Hallo Thomas,

herzlich :Willkommen2 bei uns am (Mini-)Teich - in die Rubrik hab ich Dich mal verschoben.

Wie Axel schon sagte: 30 Goldfische - das ist totaler Überbesatz für so einen kleinen Teich. Dann kommen da auch noch die __ Muscheln dazu, die ich auf dem kahlen Teichgrund sehen konnte. 

Es interessiert nicht ob ein Fischchen 50 Cent oder 50 Euro kostet - es sind - genau wie die Muscheln - Lebewesen, für die Du die Verantwortung übernommen hast.

Lies Dir doch bitte mal die folgenden Beiträge durch:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/28
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/18610

Dann wirst Du, so hoffe ich, verstehen was ich meine.

Dann empfehle ich Dir noch unser *Basiswissen.*

Trotzdem weiterhin viel Spaß mit Deinen Teichen.


----------



## Marlowe (27. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein Teich*

Moin Thomas!


Das ist ja klasse, das `mal ein Nichtbayer den Weg zum Forum fand.:smoki

Sei willkommen und gegrüßt aus WHV, Wilhelmshaven und "umzu" ist also
doch vertreten.

Alles Gute hier und viel Erfolg mit dem schönen Teich,

Marlowe


----------



## WHV-Friedburg (27. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein Teich*

Och , schau mal die Mitgliederkarte an. Da sind fünf Leute vertreten alle nur ca. 30 KM von mir entfernt. Also

- im Norden geht die Sonne auf 


oder.....wie das Land so das Jever !


----------

